# HATE my neighbors (RANT)



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I know you all heard in the video my crazy neighbor's dogs. They are chained up so it barks pretty much all day. Well sometimes he lets them lose in the backyard. A few weeks ago we had issues with the beagle climbing the fence and coming into our yard. We had to take her over about 6 times. They laid wood up against the fence so she couldn't get to it or dig under it. Then she was climbing their front fence and she was in our yard for about a week too. Well they have a pit/lab mix who is always chained up except when he breaks his chain and you find him out front running around with a broken chain attached. He has done this a few times. So this has been a constant problem. I wanted to call animal control because frankly I am sick of dealing with it. I am slightly afraid for my dogs- they are little. The beagle is very submissive and I knew a few times she got there cause Dash was barking and chasing her. But my husband said with as many dogs as they have gone thru since we got here... they probably won't pay the fee to get them out and there isn't a lot of adoptions of pit mixes going on. So I thought me doing something would kill the dog and I can't do it.

Well tonight, I lost it!!!!!!! I was bathing Dash in the sink and all of a sudden Dora went INSANE barking. I had Dash in the sink so I yelled at her and she wouldnt stop so me and wet dash went out to the living room. Well guess what the beagle is in my living room on my couch chewing on Dora's agility bunny toy. And the pit mix is on my deck. with guard Dora saying no way (apparently she is used to the beagle by now!!!) 

So I put the beagle outside and went over to the neighbor's house. My neighbor was home and apologized but didn't say much (his other two dogs were still in his backyard) and said he would give me money for my dog's toys (it ended up being one of many that were already in the backyard).

Okay, what would you do? We have purchased a house so won't be here for too much longer but I am going to strangle my neighbor.

P.S. I know the correct answer is move back to California!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

First of all I'm excited that you bought a house and want to hear more. Second, if you're moving soon, I'd say grin and bear it because I believe you're right and that dog could be euthanized. You wouldn't want to have to live with that. How soon are you moving?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Oh man. I'm not a confrontational person, so if it were me I'd probably just start marking my calendar counting the days till I was out of there. Still, you have to keep your dogs safe as long as you're there, and what won't be your problem once you move will become the new owners' problem, and may already be a problem for other neighbors. If they don't listen to reason and it requires calling some authority about it, it might stop things long enough to spend your last weeks and months there without some of the issues you're having now, and who cares if they hate you, you're moving anyway. May or may not be helpful to the next owners.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow. Having some other dog(s) coming in to my house through the doggy door would terrify and anger me, so I'd probably make a stink, claiming I'm scared or something... make the neighbor feel badly and hope it's enough for him to do something to make sure his dogs are *#%&! secure!! :frusty: I hate irresponsible pet owners!!!!! :rant: And when it comes to protecting my pets and my house from dirt or Lord knows what, well... 

I know you're moving and I just might be tempted to shut up and put up, but unless you're moving next week, this will be an issue for a while, right? What if the next time, the beagle comes in and tracks mud everywhere and his brother the pit mix decides it might be fun to visit too? No offense at all about him being a 'pit', but they are untrained, outdoor and unreliable dogs. It also sounds like either Dash, Belle or Dora would have it in mind to "defend" their space. Yikes!! You can't take that chance with your wee ones.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You know normally I am so non-confrontational but these are my babies- watch out!

Actually we don't have a doggy door-I just leave the french door cracked in the afternoon so they can go in and out. My big fear is I don't do something and what if something happens to one of my pups out there. All it would take is that big dog jumping on little belle even playfully.... UGH.

We close at the end of next month but have this place till the end of July.

Okay I am going to think good thoughts my neighbor does something this time other than throw wood or branches up against the fence. I was very in his face and forward this time. Might be because I was tired and had to put wet Dash down and go over again. You would think his other dogs were barking mad that he would at least look out his back window... ugh!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, the more I think about it, the more I am worried. You do remember the story of Hydabrek's Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) , Juanita's young girl? She died at a show (of all places) and I believe it was from a Sharpei (?) attack. Tragic and this was a controlled environment with dogs that one would think would normally behave. 

If you say nothing, and something (God forbid) does happen to one of your babies, you will always regret it. If you talk/complain and nothing happens, then great. You will have no regrets other than maybe hurting the neighbor's feelings. Right?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The reason this worries me, is because there is a Boxer next door that Ricky hates (the feeling is mutual!) and they bark/fight at the fence whenever they are both out. In reality, Ricky is afraid of him because if and when we see the Boxer out front (hopefully on a leash! :frusty: ), Ricky hides behind me and pulls to get back into the house. I am always afraid that the Boxer could make his way into my yard (though there is no opening anywhere) and then what?? I'd be upset beyond words.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- I did go pretty nuts and banged on his door so I am hoping that will do it. This just seems to be getting worse and worse. For the most part they are very playful and run the fence. Dasher does RLH up against the fence and they all wag their tails. 3 of the pups were puppies when we first moved in. The lab pit is pretty submissive to people but he is a big dog. But I know with dog's being chained up all day when they finally get lose, how crazy they can be. The next county over (actually where I am moving to) is passing a law against chained dogs. Too many injure people- think little kid wonders into the yard of a dog who is chained 24/7.... yikes. 

I am just going to cross my fingers something is done and I don't have to take it further.


P.S. Dora takes her alpha position very seriously as we found out tonight, she was right in "blacky"'s face. Belle was still hiding under the bed since I was bathing Dash. My heart skipped a beat when I didn't see her and I checked her usual spot and there she was.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oooooohhhhhhh... so thats who you want to kill.. lol

Ryan


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Amanda, do the dogs have tags, rabies tags, etc.? Are they neutered/spayed? I couldn't remember if Dora was spayed, but that might be a concern as well is she is not.

I think the only reason they pick up dogs around here is if they are dangerous or not vaccinated/licensed or there is a major complaint. We had a situation once where an irresponsible owner (also a friend) had a dog that he refused to neuter, and it was impregnating every female in town . . . climbing 6 foot chain fences, digging under, coming in doors, etc. One of my friends was so sick of it, I offered to call animal control since I was not in the neighborhood and report that the dog was sitting in my other friend's backyard. They came and talked to the dog's owner (and said they got an anonymous call which was good), and shortly thereafter he had him neutered.

I also had to call them when two dogs kept coming in our backyard before it was fenced, and eventually tore up our sons' tall wooden rabbit cage and killed one of the bunnies. They were an attorney's dogs (not to pick on attorneys, but they did not have tags or licenses and were running loose.) I was furious, especially when the attorney asked me if I had _seen_ the dogs kill the rabbit!! "No, sir, I just saw the German Shepherd running out of our yard for several days straight, and then eventually hanging over a dead rabbit with his tongue hanging out." Geeeee. Animal control helped me find the dogs, the owner, and then took them and fined him royally. Yes, in that case, if an owner didn't want to pay for them, they probably would have been euthanized.

I guess my point is that if it continues, you could call animal control and talk with them to see if they would come and talk to your neighbor. Sometimes that takes the burden off you and really gets the message across. If the dogs are in his yard, they probably will not pick them up.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I know what this is like Amanda. I'm sorry you have to go through it too. I had hunting dogs(probably my reason for disliking all hunting dogs) that would run loose.....on purpose into my yard. They scared the crap out of me,pooped all over my yard(like gi-normous piles-you'd swear an elephant crapped there) and my dogs would go absolutely bonkers. They even dug in my newly mulched area last year. They bark non stop too. After a few years,I had enough(last year the digging in my mulch and poop did me in). I gave the neighbor with the never ending barking a pet edge catalog and suggested a shock collar or a no bark collar. They were stunned,but I told them there **** dog barked 13 hours straight one day. I'm not kidding. I was out there the entire time and thought I'd lose my mind! The neighbor with the big pooper---after being nice and picking up the poop for over a year,I decided he should have it in HIS yard. I scooped it and threw it over his big garage several times.(It felt so good too).....the digger? Yes--I decided to ambush that dog. I sprayed that sucker with a hose every time I saw him and yelled loud so they heard me"Get Out". I don't expect many problems anymore. I may be a bitch,but **** it--I had put up with these 4 hunting dogs long enough and no one said thanks,kiss my butt or nothing. I don't care what they say about me at all....I had enough. I have lived here for 21 years....and I'm grandfathered in my neighborhood. If they don't like it---they should move. If they ask,I might help them move.:becky:

I would tell your neighbor that you have VERY expensive show dogs that he probably couldn't or wouldn't want to replace. It would be in his best interest to keep his dogs in his own yard.:thumb:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Julie, you go girl!!!! :bolt: :jaw: That'll teach 'em!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't know how good my arm was...but I can tell you---I can fling a scoop of poop up and over a 12 foot high garage! ound: Getting mad has it's advantages!ound:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol! Did your neighbors say anything about that?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Not a word......ound:


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Julie that is just toooo funny.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> I decided he should have it in HIS yard. I scooped it and threw it over his big garage several times.(It felt so good too).....the digger? Yes--I decided to ambush that dog. I sprayed that sucker with a hose every time I saw him and yelled loud so they heard me"Get Out". I don't expect many problems anymore. I may be a bitch,but **** it--I had put up with these 4 hunting dogs long enough and no one said thanks,kiss my butt or nothing. :


Julie, you're a hoot. The very worst thing I've done in my life was because of my pom. My neighbor rented out a room to a witch that had a dog and she would sit at the window and wait until I let my dog out. Then she'd send her dog out because he'd lift his leg and pee all over her through the fence. I tried talking to the neighbor who rented to her and he thought it was funny. I tried talking to the dog owner and she thought it was so much fun to watch my dog get peed on every day and admitted she thought it was funny. Can you imagine how dried out my poor dog's skin got getting daily baths? I was beyond livid. This went on for so long and I got to the point where I even begged her to please stop sending her dog out every time she saw my dog go out to go potty. She was such a witch about it and would just laugh.
Then came the day when we had rain and she was standing outside waiting for her ride. Can you imagine what she looked like when I ran my car through a puddle right in front of her? She was soaked in filthy water from head to toe. I did tell her I was sorry....I kind of stunned myself that I would do something like that...and I also told her I was a pro at cleaning up after dogs that got soaked and offered to clean her with the hose. Gee, she didn't think it was funny to watch at the window for my dog to go out anymore so she could let her dog go pee on her and she stopped it. Can't imagine why. :boxing::rain::help:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ound: Julie and Jan, you're too funny! I hope your stories made Amanda laugh!

I'd call Animal Control, the dogs are the responsibility of the owner and I'd be completely freaked out if I found a strange dog in my home. What if they aren't treated for fleas and ticks? Or vaccinated? I wouldn't hesitate to call!

We have a neighbor who lets their big lab out every day to potty, off leash, in other's yards. The guys next door bear the brunt of it and one said that if it happens again HE is going to poo on their front porch. He asked if I'd bail him out of jail! (I told him I would!)

I did find an article on how bad dog poo is, the diseases and worm, etc... I sent it to our HOA and asked them to send it to the neighborhood and they did. Probably won't help but it made me feel a bit better.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I would also call animal control. We lost one pet because of a big 'sweet' dog...and it only takes a minute. People should know and control where their dogs are!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Amanda, I think it's really great you're worried for their dogs. I know you don't want them thrown in the pound, or something worse happening. But, think of all the "what ifs". You need to project YOUR babies, period! Aside from something tragic happening, even on accident. I agree about parasites and such. I doubt they're up to date on shots, let alone treated for fleas and such.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda,
I'd call Animal Control. You are going to be living there for a few more months and the situation is intolerable. You can't have those dogs running into your house.

Better to keep your guys safe than worry about the Pit Bull Mix.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is lousy that you have to be put in a situation like this. You know their dogs aren't treated well, and they seem oblivious to it all. Your dogs deserve to be safe though. Reminds me of the scene in a Christmas Story, when the Bumpus's smelly hound dogs broke through the kitchen door and devoured the turkey.
Good thing you're moving. Hang in there.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, when do you move? I am passive/aggressive...so I would just thank the stars that I was out of there and keep your pack close! I might lock the doggy door too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have you tried talking with your landlord?


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I love the funny stories in this thread! Sad that we are all put in positions to react this way sometimes, but enough is ENOUGH! 

Amanda, I'm going to say something that is probably very controversial, but this is what I truly believe and I hope it's not offensive to anyone.

Those dogs, if that is really how they are being treated, might actually be better off euthanized, if that's what happens to them after animal control takes them.

HOLD ON..... I know that's not a popular view.

Keep in mind that I have rescued two pit bull mixes (I think they're mixes) along with my rescue Havanese and my pom. I would NEVER think of putting down a dog just because they haven't been trained, or because they have some undesirable traits.

The big girls are SOOOOOO sweet, very loving, extremely playful, and very gentle with the little girls. We all sleep in the same big bed together, we have NO issues.

But I never, ever leave the four of them together unsupervised.

There are just too many "what-ifs." Such as food possessiveness. Or the coveted "best" spot on the sofa. Or the two big girls running around, and one of the little girls wants to play (which does happen), and the big girls just squish the little one. Or, or, or....

I feel horribly sorry for those dogs. The owner is doing them SUCH a disservice by treating them in this way. The poor dogs are MISERABLE but have NO options to put themselves in a better situation. 

If you're worried about animal control euthanizing them, you could always contact a rescue group first and explain the situation to see if they have any suggestions. I would definitely call animal control....if not for the reasons you've mentioned, then for the sake of these poor animals who are going to spend their entire lives like this. That is so unfair to them, I would have a hard time watching that every day.

I really am sorry if I offended anyone, but it's like watching a child starve in a 3rd world country. You know their life will never be any different, you know they will never be happy, or feel safe, of have any source of comfort at all. So you just feel sorry for them, and hope they don't have to suffer much longer.

I hope you understand, and it's OK if you don't agree (a lot of people don't). And I really do apologize if I've offended anyone. But I really couldn't sit there and see them be so miserable, day after day, and know that the owners won't ever give them the love and attention they deserve.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ugh---my internet is going on and off---

As funny as it may read,I'm embarrased to admit,it really happened.

Just to kinda explain my side a little better--
The hunting dog number 1--I had put up with his barking for a year and a half before I gave them the PetEdge magazine with my suggestion. They left this dog tethered up on a short lead all the time and actually left their house. After awhile,you just need to say something.

Hunting dog 2 and 3 --belong to the same guy. They run loose all the time. It was just the big huge poops and disrespect I got sick of. They would come over just to poop in my yard. The neighbor never even acknowledged it. I put up with it for close to a year,picking up behind his dogs. Then I got sick of it and decided he should have to clean up behind HIS dogs the same as everyone else.

Hunting dog 4--a pup from number 2&3(good grief!) and I have to say,I didn't let that go on for a long time. He is the digger of mulch and ruin-er of plantings. I let that go on for about 2 months before I hosed him! 

I actually feel ashamed telling you guys this,but if nothing else--I hope some one learns that often times doing nothing and kinda fuming awhile can then erupt like I did. I have a big heart,and was actually always kind to the dogs themselves(the water didn't hurt the big brute)..but I felt like my neighbors were not respecting me at all.

I had tried to kinda suggest they not leave the dog out and all the barking etc. but some people don't "catch on" with the gentle approach. 

On a happy note---all of my neighbors do talk to me:becky:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Amanda - could that lab/pit mix get in your doggie door? The beagle may not hurt your kids/house but the other one could. YOu have got to tell you neighbor to keep that dog under control - and threaten to call animal control. It is not safe to have them potentially coming in your house. Is your doggie door locked when you are away? Could he break through even so? I mean if he can break the chain...you can't risk it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay,...
> 
> P.S. *I know the correct answer is move back to California!!!!*


So glad you remember the correct answer. Now, just how long before you DO IT??? :biggrin1:

Sorry it's gotten worse since we talked  I think I'd call animal control and ask if they'd at least give them a warning. I also like the idea of letting the neighbors know just how expensive your dogs would be for them to replace should anything happen to them (God forbid!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Guys- if I confused anyone. We don't have a dog door in this house. We just have the french doors (it is a rental I can't put one in). So when the weather is nice in the afternoon, I leave it cracked for the dogs to go in and out. I am out of town overnight but yesterday DH said they were chained up during the storms and tornado sirens 

After watching the dog fight that happened out of no where, I am going to take this serious and if you see me driving a few dogs out on the road (no kill shelter some where!) just know I found a few dogs


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

kudo2u said:


> I feel horribly sorry for those dogs. The owner is doing them SUCH a disservice by treating them in this way. The poor dogs are MISERABLE but have NO options to put themselves in a better situation.
> 
> If you're worried about animal control euthanizing them, you could always contact a rescue group first and explain the situation to see if they have any suggestions. I would definitely call animal control....if not for the reasons you've mentioned, then for the sake of these poor animals who are going to spend their entire lives like this. That is so unfair to them, I would have a hard time watching that every day.


That's a great idea. Is there a rescue you could talk to first? That would definitely ease your mind about calling animal control. If they would definitely be euthanized, I wouldn't call, but that's just me. I think they keep coming to your house because they sense the doggy love going on there. If you'll be there just a few short months, maybe you can just wait it out. Or, do you think that your neighbor would be receptive to a long conversation about this? I'm sorry you have to deal with this.
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Guys- if I confused anyone. We don't have a dog door in this house. We just have the french doors (it is a rental I can't put one in). So when the weather is nice in the afternoon, I leave it cracked for the dogs to go in and out. I am out of town overnight but yesterday DH said they were chained up during the *storms and* *tornado sirens*
> 
> After watching the dog fight that happened out of no where, I am going to take this serious and if you see me driving a few dogs out on the road (no kill shelter some where!) just know I found a few dogs


Just pointing out another reason to return to CA :biggrin1:


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

marb42 said:


> That's a great idea. Is there a rescue you could talk to first? That would definitely ease your mind about calling animal control. If they would definitely be euthanized, I wouldn't call, but that's just me. I think they keep coming to your house because they sense the doggy love going on there. If you'll be there just a few short months, maybe you can just wait it out. Or, do you think that your neighbor would be receptive to a long conversation about this? I'm sorry you have to deal with this.
> Gina


Here in Dallas, there are rescue shelters who actually go in and pick up animals who are scheduled to be euthanized. So maybe this could be a multi-step process?

Find a shelter who has room for the dogs, and who would be willing to take them from animal control if they are not adopted out. Then call animal control (who has authority to act on the situation) and have the dogs removed. The follow along with the dogs' progress at animal control, and make sure the shelter is notified when/if they set a date to euthanize.

I know that seems like a lot of work, but would take care of the situation, would put the dogs in a better home, and would address all of your concerns.

Just a thought?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> ...
> Okay, what would you do? We have purchased a house so won't be here for too much longer but I am going to strangle my neighbor.
> 
> P.S. *I know the correct answer is move back to California!!!*!


Not really, the correct answer would be to strangle the neighbor!:brick:

He would be dead meat if it was my neighbor! LOL


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Julie, you crack me up. I think they should invent a giant poop slinger that sails poop over 8 foot fences! Oh, the other end of the poop slinger should have water that squirts out! It would be just perfect!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I think the neighbor needs a shock collar and everytime his dogs get lose you should administer the volts. What jack***. I would call animal control. Good thing he isn't my neighbor since I have no trouble being confrontational! Don't mess with my babies! I also would not be able to sit and watch the dogs being treated like that, out side or chained all the time. A pet is a responsibility just as a child is. They depend on us for everything. Yep that neighbor would be getting more of my mind than he wanted. 

When do you move?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie wrote: *"I would tell your neighbor that you have VERY expensive show dogs that he probably couldn't or wouldn't want to replace. It would be in his best interest to keep his dogs in his own yard."*

GREAT idea, Julie! But, boy I love your other plans of action much better. They sound more fun!! LOL ound: You do not have to re-explain yourself, hon. You were a saint to tolerate things for as long as you did !!

It was my error in mentioning a doggy door! Sorry everyone!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie, can you sling a neighbor too???? HAHAHA!!! He is a small guy  Well since I got home Saturday the dogs haven't been there- none of them. Hmmmmm.... not sure how I feel about that but it is nice to play in my backyard today without barking all day. I am going to try and really make it work till I move but I am not putting up with anything. 

P.S. Keep your fingers crossed the home inspection is tomorrow:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck, Amanda!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Julie, can you sling a neighbor too???? HAHAHA!!! He is a small guy  Well since I got home Saturday the dogs haven't been there- none of them. Hmmmmm.... not sure how I feel about that but it is nice to play in my backyard today without barking all day. I am going to try and really make it work till I move but I am not putting up with anything.
> 
> P.S. Keep your fingers crossed the home inspection is tomorrow:biggrin1:


I might be able to sling your neighbor Amanda. Now let's see---who's about his size I could practice with? Hmmmm....ound:I wonder if he'd fit in my poop scoop? It gives you slinging skills!:becky:

I have often wondered if my neighbor was out in the yard when the poop came flying over.ound: I honestly at that point wouldn't of cared if it had hit him on the top of the head,I was so fed up. My husband said I should of at least said "Annie Over" first! ound:

I think it is wonderful that you had a day of peace. I'm hoping you get moved out quickly before it essaculates. Having a neighbor you hate but make living someplace unbearable.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope the home inspection goes without a hitch. 

Julie you are so funny!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, how did the home inspection go? I'm sure you updated Facebook but I've been so behind with people on that...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- thanks for asking. It went perfect. We asked them to do two items on the list (two things we didnt really want to do  ) but even the inspector said the house is in excellent condition. He also took the time to take us around.

Update on the dogs: I am feeling guilty cause the beagle has not been there and one of the hunting dogs is gone. The other hunting dog is still there on occasion and I have seen the lab/pit mix once. But it has completely changed!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I'm so glad (about the house and dogs) that things are working out! I am SO jealous of your new house... it looks amazing!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I missed the photos of the new house. A good inspector is well worth the cost, I am very glad all went well. 

Stop worrying about the next door dogs, if it had not been you that said something someone else would. In our first house I got so upset with cats always on our cars. I said something about it to one neighbor and then they were gone. She told the owner. I was always sorry about that.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, so glad the inspection went well!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

> Update on the dogs: I am feeling guilty cause the beagle has not been there and one of the hunting dogs is gone. The other hunting dog is still there on occasion and I have seen the lab/pit mix once. But it has completely changed!
> {/QUOTE]
> 
> Don't feel guilty, you know they could have gone into someone else's house and that person might have shot them or hurt them in some way.
> ...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone- we close May 22! We are probably going to take a few weeks and try to install a fence ourselves uke: I may not be married by the end of that project!!! But DH the non handy man has this idea and this look he wants to go for and because of having little dogs, we need the pickets closer than the prefabricated fences. I just want a fence and a dog door so I am willing to let him try but I may just get some phone numbers just in case. I looked at an auger today and to be honest, it scares me!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Thanks everyone- we close May 22! We are probably going to take a few weeks and try to install a fence ourselves uke: I may not be married by the end of that project!!! But DH the non handy man has this idea and this look he wants to go for and because of having little dogs, we need the pickets closer than the prefabricated fences. I just want a fence and a dog door so I am willing to let him try but I may just get some phone numbers just in case. * I looked at an auger today and to be honest, it scares me!!!*


Your are right to be scared!!!!!! I rented one from our neighborhood handy-dandy-helpful store that was made for the weak to use to dig holes. I cranked it OK, aimed it where I needed a hole and it slung me half way across the yard. LOL ....it is funny now but was not then. Be careful.

I'm sure the two of you can do it. My problem is how long it would take, I would be totally self supporting before it was finished, because DH would be gone to someone who was not so pickey.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda--I would keep the handi-man's number close...maybe even on speed dial.I don't know how much fencing you are wanting to put in,but those augers are made(the ones I have seen) for 2 grown men to hang on to. Nothing personal here--but if your hubby isn't really a "burly" kinda guy,it could be tricky. I am pretty darn strong,but couldn't do it with my husband,and my husband is 6 ft 1" and about 280. I do most of the maintenance on the house(wood/paint,caulk,windows,yardwork,restoration work) so I am familiar with home improvement type projects,but last year--I put up 42 foot of fence(I dug the holes by hand) and I needed my oldest son and husband to help. It went ok,and really thanks to my oldest son.....we work well together....my husband though----not so much. I think we could of killed each other after the first section. If I had to do it over again----I lock my husband in the basement and get my son and maybe a buddy of his and we'd do it.:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Update on the dogs: I am feeling guilty cause the beagle has not been there and one of the hunting dogs is gone. The other hunting dog is still there on occasion and I have seen the lab/pit mix once. But it has completely changed!


Don't fret about this Amanda. *You did nothing wrong*. *They* are the ones who were irresponsible......you should not give this another thought. I'm sure the other neighbors were having trouble as well,and they could of called,or the owners may have seen that they were wrong and re-homed them etc. Honestly--the dogs are better off,and you shouldn't feel bad at all.:hug:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Amanda, although I can tell we are older than you and your DH , we put up a fence a number of years ago ourselves, and DH hurt his knee somehow and has never been able to play golf again without some pain. Be very careful! It is quite a job.

By the way, do you have neighbors close by at your new house? If so, you might want a resumé on their pets :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think I will have the handyman come over and just wear a blonde wig! DH thinks he is toolman (and Julie- he is FAR from burly)! I remember at our old home laying brick pavers and home much of a job that turned out to be. It has been almost 3 years since we owned a home so way to start right away with a big fencing job. It is 209 feet of fence so I think it is pretty good amount! The problem is it is hard red clay in this part of the country so I am sure doing digging by hand is out of the question. It took me a day of water and digging to get the bird feeder in the ground (not kidding!)

Kathy- one neighbor has a really old newfy mix- she is blind, the other no dogs! I checked and one house we looked at had GSD's running around outside and I said no way!  Each home is on at least acre in this subdivision so we aren't up close and we are only fencing in a bit of the yard so the dog's wouldn't be up against a neighbor's house anyway!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You know Amanda--I think I would at least get a quote for a fence. You don't have to accept right away and hubby doesn't even have to know about the quote(shame on me!)....then just have him try to put up your birdhouse or something that requires digging a hole......and uh hum....he'll change his mind.

My holes were awful to dig. We have rock about 6 inches are less down(limestone) and it was a bitch...I kid you not. I dug out enough rock to make a flower bed! It sucked....but if it was up to my hubby,we wouldn't have it. I would do it again because *I wanted *the fence(for privacy).....but sometimes men just have to try it because well....I don't know? Maybe it is a 'man thing"?

I can not imagine trying an auger in clay----ugh......you'll need a jack hammer! Oh and yes----believe it or not....we did use a hammer drill and a sledge hammer thing for the rock!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, Amanda . . . you have an acre or more! That will be Hav heaven!!! Pretty soon that awful neighbor story will just a bad memory.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- Maybe you should be my handyman!!!!

Kathy- well 3/4ths of that acre is woods so could be a hav nightmare depending on how you look at it! We are only doing the picket fence right off the house and before the woods. There will be a few trees in that area but I hope to keep it semi clean to keep the white carpet for a year or two <BG>

Let's just hope after this fence project, DH decides to hire someone for the floors!!! HAHAHHAA I think part of this doing it himself has to do with his age and guy friends teasing him about not using his hands.... lol!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yea, it seems like the DH's have to do it all themselves, until one day, they wake up a whole lot older aching all over or with some kind of injury, and then they realize that's when it's time to hire someone. We have a friend who fell off a ladder cleaning out his gutters (and he wasn't even up high), and broke his back. I'm glad mine has finally gotten to the point where he will talk big but then hire 

*White carpet + SC red clay = iron colored carpet :biggrin1:*


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Amanda, I hate to rain on your DH's parade but using the auger in red clay is horrible. My DH helped our SIL get up fence posts for their yard in Marietta, GA in the red clay. After two days, my poor DH could hardly move and even the SIL was absolutely beat! When they moved to SC a couple of years later we noticed he hired someone to put in the fence.....LOL


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I too would get quotes. Having hubby try digging a hole for a smaller project is a great idea. We had a fence company do our fence originally but after the hurricanes took some down we fixed those panels ourselves. We have soft sand. What a pain. We were aching in places we didn't know we had. :crazy:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I think part of this doing it himself has to do with his age and guy friends teasing him about not using his hands.... lol!


Okay---I can't believe I'm gonna go here.....buy uhm.....he just needs to tell his guy friends he does use his hands "where it matters". Now---if you backed that up....DH would have a big ego and feel wonderful,his friends would all think he is top dog and he'd hire the fence done!:biggrin1:


----------

